# Deputy Chief George (Bill) Stanford Cheyenne Wyoming



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Chief George (Bill) Stanford 
*Cheyenne Police Department
Wyoming*
End of Watch: Monday, August 13, 2007
Biographical Info
*Age:* 45
*Tour of Duty:* 22 years
*Badge Number:* P301
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Monday, August 13, 2007
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Chief George Stanford suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in the department's mandatory physical fitness training.

He was running on a treadmill in the department gym when he collapsed., and was transported to a local hospital where he passed away.

Deputy Chief Stanford had served with the Cheyenne Police Department for 22 years. He is survived by his wife and three daughters.
Agency Contact Information
Cheyenne Police Department
2020 Capitol Avenue
Cheyenne, WY 82001

Phone: (307) 637-6521


----------

